#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Calculadora de Threads para Thundercache

## MMFConsultores

Nova versão do App Calculadora de Threads, agora com mais opções.
Link - https://www106.zippyshare.com/v/3FGU7aBW/file.html
Ou use o QR Code da imagem abaixo.

----------

